# THE ALAMEDA CORRIDOR, HEARD OF IT???



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

*The ALAMEDA CORRIDOR*










:Alameda Corridor Transportation Authority is the Owner,
It cost $2.5 billion to build from 1997-2002.

The 20-mile Alameda Corridor rail cargo expressway is a multi-modal cargo transportation project. projects include construction of rail track and supporting facilities; the 33 feet deep,10-mile Mid-Corridor Trench; 29 bridges to carry traffic over the trench; a three-track bridge over the Los Angeles River; grade separation and roadway widening; and the addition of traffic signals, turn lanes, and traffic lanes.


----------

